# Crate training help needed!!



## rnelson5 (May 6, 2015)

So I got a lab puppy over the weekend (6 weeks old) and am having a time with him and the crate. I have been feeding him in there and he will go right in it no problem but if you shut the door he goes NUTS! He will whine, cry, howl, and just sound like he is dying. I have no choice but to crate him during the day while me and the wife work. What can I do to help with this? I have tried putting a piece of our clothing in there and putting the crate close to our bed and that doesn't help. The first couple of nights he kept us up ALL NIGHT so i gave in last night and put him in the bed. He immediately calmed down and slept most of the night without  a problem. Then I spent about an hour with him before work today and had to put him in the cage. I could hear him from my truck outside...... Will he ever get over that or will it just make him terrified of the kennel?


----------



## chocolate dog (May 6, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> So I got a lab puppy over the weekend (6 weeks old) and am having a time with him and the crate. I have been feeding him in there and he will go right in it no problem but if you shut the door he goes NUTS! He will whine, cry, howl, and just sound like he is dying. I have no choice but to crate him during the day while me and the wife work. What can I do to help with this? I have tried putting a piece of our clothing in there and putting the crate close to our bed and that doesn't help. The first couple of nights he kept us up ALL NIGHT so i gave in last night and put him in the bed. He immediately calmed down and slept most of the night without  a problem. Then I spent about an hour with him before work today and had to put him in the cage. I could hear him from my truck outside...... Will he ever get over that or will it just make him terrified of the kennel?



Welcome to life with a Lab puppy    I was always told NEVER "give in" and eventually they will stop all that.  When you give in, they get their way and know next time you will come running to them if they howl and raise heck.

He will get over it     I know its hard but you have to let him cry it out IMO.  If he is keeping you awake put him somewhere in another room.

Someone may come along and disagree but it worked for me.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 6, 2015)

Well during the day I can't give in because no one is home but I also understand being locked up 16 hours out of a 24 hour period just sucks and i would whine to haha. So the night time thing may be ok but the day time I can not help.


----------



## willsmon (May 6, 2015)

My lab howled like a banshee the first few times he was in the crate.  Don't worry, it stops.  The dog will get used to it.  One thing I thought may have helped was to play with him outside until he was tired, then take him in and crate him.  With the dog already being tired, it didn't take as long for his fussing to tire him out completely until he just fell asleep.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 6, 2015)

willsmon said:


> My lab howled like a banshee the first few times he was in the crate.  Don't worry, it stops.  The dog will get used to it.  One thing I thought may have helped was to play with him outside until he was tired, then take him in and crate him.  With the dog already being tired, it didn't take as long for his fussing to tire him out completely until he just fell asleep.



I did that to.... He fell asleep and then an hour later here it came again... I know I am not the only one to crate a dog during the work day right???


----------



## chocolate dog (May 6, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I know I am not the only one to crate a dog during the work day right???



I crated my dog during the work day but only worked two miles from the house at the time so I could go home and check on her at least a couple times a day and let her out to try and keep on our housebreaking schedule.

A young puppy cannot hold its pee or poop very long at all.  I bet you have some messes to clean up when you get home.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 6, 2015)

Ya I do but he is already getting the hang of that aspect of it.


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2015)

What I have done in past is if dog barks in kennel:  Spray water in their face from a spray bottle wet on stream.  Yell "Quiet" or "SHUTUP" or whatever command you want to use.  But use the SAME word every time.  They will learn pretty quickly.  It is very effective.  Also, remember: consistency and persistence is the key.  Don't give up and let the dog win.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 6, 2015)

I built a pen that is 4 wide 6 ft long with a dog box off the end & its 2 ft off the ground with a wood floor. I used 4x4 for corner post. framed the floor & used wire around it with a door to get in. put a tin roof on top. My lab loves her home an loads up in it when told to do so. If it goes in there wash it out. I feed her in there & she has awater bucket. she uses her crate to ride in the truck bed.Loads up no problem. G/L


----------



## Joe Overby (May 6, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> What I have done in past is if dog barks in kennel:  Spray water in their face from a spray bottle wet on stream.  Yell "Quiet" or "SHUTUP" or whatever command you want to use.  But use the SAME word every time.  They will learn pretty quickly.  It is very effective.  Also, remember: consistency and persistence is the key.  Don't give up and let the dog win.



Robbie just yanked a puppy away from its mama, brothers, sisters and the only environment it has ever known...and your solution is to spray it in the face with water for doing the only thing it knows to do??? Dear Lord I am glad I am not a puppy in your house. 
Robbie, the puppy is gonna cry. It's just gonna happen. If you let it in the bed it will expect to sleep in the bed. This is one of those behaviors that should be ignored for now. It would help if the pup wasn't crated for the entire day as well...a kennel run would be much better. That said, the wife and I crate train 10-15 a year...it usually only takes a night or 2 and the pup quiets down. We put the crate on my side of the bed like a night stand and I usually fall asleep with my fingers stuck through the wire. This is gonna take patience....not force. Remember, it's a baby. Would you spray your infant in the face with a water bottle for crying?


----------



## dawg2 (May 6, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> Robbie just yanked a puppy away from its mama, brothers, sisters and the only environment it has ever known...and your solution is to spray it in the face with water for doing the only thing it knows to do??? Dear Lord I am glad I am not a puppy in your house.
> Robbie, the puppy is gonna cry. It's just gonna happen. If you let it in the bed it will expect to sleep in the bed. This is one of those behaviors that should be ignored for now. It would help if the pup wasn't crated for the entire day as well...a kennel run would be much better. That said, the wife and I crate train 10-15 a year...it usually only takes a night or 2 and the pup quiets down. We put the crate on my side of the bed like a night stand and I usually fall asleep with my fingers stuck through the wire. This is gonna take patience....not force. Remember, it's a baby. Would you spray your infant in the face with a water bottle for crying?



I missed the "just got the dog" part.  They will cry for the first few days and sometimes longer.  Yes, I agree keeping it in a room at night will help as well.  

But if it continues for weeks, then yes, I would go to the water method.


----------



## BrownDog20886 (May 6, 2015)

Weaning at 6 weeks is tough on a puppy.  Just stick to your guns and keep at it. They have to get comfortable with their own company before they can throw their weight around.  I have fostered several rescue Labs whose previous owners gave in.  Once they learn throwing a fit works, they just try harder next time.  The average Lab can destroy a Varikennel from the inside out if it gets worked up enough and once it breaks out once, it will keep breaking out unless you get one of those $700+ welded kennels.  

Nate


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 7, 2015)

Try covering the crate with a dark sheet. 16hrs is a long time to be locked up!


----------



## dawg2 (May 7, 2015)

BrownDog20886 said:


> Weaning at 6 weeks is tough on a puppy.  Just stick to your guns and keep at it. They have to get comfortable with their own company before they can throw their weight around.  I have fostered several rescue Labs whose previous owners gave in.  Once they learn throwing a fit works, they just try harder next time.  The average Lab can destroy a Varikennel from the inside out if it gets worked up enough and once it breaks out once, it will keep breaking out unless you get one of those $700+ welded kennels.
> 
> Nate


I agree.  Once a dog figures out they can throw a tantrum and get away with it, they will start down the road of being a problem dog.  The one in this thread is young, but a young dog needs to trained.


----------



## ghadarits (May 7, 2015)

Be firm don't let him out because he's crying. If you cave now with the dog you'll be doomed when you have kids........... You do not want a baby or young kid in the bed unless you like being kicked in the kidney and enjoy being woken up with slobbery fingers all over your face.


----------



## king killer delete (May 7, 2015)

This is what you do. Put him in bed with you and your wife. Then he will hear her heart beat cause you aint got one. He will be warm and happy no really. Put a warm water bottle and a ticking clock if you can find one and you should be alright. this will work try it. Music works to. Not all that heavy metal and hard core country you listen to. Something slow and sweet. You guys may think I am crazy but it does work.


----------



## king killer delete (May 7, 2015)

You guys are so hard. the puppy is a baby. I would hate to be one of ya'lls kids


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> What I have done in past is if dog barks in kennel:  Spray water in their face from a spray bottle wet on stream.  Yell "Quiet" or "SHUTUP" or whatever command you want to use.  But use the SAME word every time.  They will learn pretty quickly.  It is very effective.  Also, remember: consistency and persistence is the key.  Don't give up and let the dog win.




Seriously bro ??? 




Joe Overby said:


> Robbie just yanked a puppy away from its mama, brothers, sisters and the only environment it has ever known...and your solution is to spray it in the face with water for doing the only thing it knows to do??? Dear Lord I am glad I am not a puppy in your house.
> Robbie, the puppy is gonna cry. It's just gonna happen. If you let it in the bed it will expect to sleep in the bed. This is one of those behaviors that should be ignored for now. It would help if the pup wasn't crated for the entire day as well...a kennel run would be much better. That said, the wife and I crate train 10-15 a year...it usually only takes a night or 2 and the pup quiets down. We put the crate on my side of the bed like a night stand and I usually fall asleep with my fingers stuck through the wire. This is gonna take patience....not force. Remember, it's a baby. Would you spray your infant in the face with a water bottle for crying?




Mista Joe know what he be tawkin 'bout !! 




king killer delete said:


> This is what you do. Put him in bed with you and your wife. Then he will hear her heart beat cause you aint got one. He will be warm and happy no really. Put a warm water bottle and a ticking clock if you can find one and you should be alright. this will work try it. Music works to. Not all that heavy metal and hard core country you listen to. Something slow and sweet. You guys may think I am crazy but it does work.





king killer delete said:


> You guys are so hard. the puppy is a baby. I would hate to be one of ya'lls kids





A ole tickin clock along with a lil likker mixed in her milk will make 'em sleep like a baybay !!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 7, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> Robbie just yanked a puppy away from its mama, brothers, sisters and the only environment it has ever known...and your solution is to spray it in the face with water for doing the only thing it knows to do??? Dear Lord I am glad I am not a puppy in your house.
> Robbie, the puppy is gonna cry. It's just gonna happen. If you let it in the bed it will expect to sleep in the bed. This is one of those behaviors that should be ignored for now. It would help if the pup wasn't crated for the entire day as well...a kennel run would be much better. That said, the wife and I crate train 10-15 a year...it usually only takes a night or 2 and the pup quiets down. We put the crate on my side of the bed like a night stand and I usually fall asleep with my fingers stuck through the wire. This is gonna take patience....not force. Remember, it's a baby. Would you spray your infant in the face with a water bottle for crying?



you don't know me very well cause i would spray a baby in the face in a heart beat if it got to stop crying i can stand a barking dog over a crying baby!!!!


















before this gets out of hand i was just kidding!!!!!!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I am sure it will get better the more he gets used to his new surroundings


----------



## dawg2 (May 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously bro ???





dawg2 said:


> I missed the "just got the dog" part.



Like I said, I missed the 6 week old / just got the dog part.  I would not use that method on a puppy that young.    But when they are older I will absolutely use the water method.


----------



## OctobersBrynn (Jun 20, 2015)

I second the use of a sheet or blanket as a crate cover. Worked great for my pup (although she's not a Lab). DO NOT give up! Good luck!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 26, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I am sure it will get better the more he gets used to his new surroundings



Be consistent & have patience. Before long the pup will be like this.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 27, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Music works to. Not all that heavy metal and hard core country you listen to. Something slow and sweet. You guys may think I am crazy but it does work.



Want to second this.  This pup has heard people all it's life, and now you are putting it in solitary confinement.  Also a favorite toy, preferably something he can't chew up.

Leave a radio or TV on a talk station.  It will help soothe the pup.

Best to get him trained now, while he is small.  We had a psycho weim that ate a kennel-- destroyed the whole door.  I would have bet money a dog couldn't do that, and I would have lost.  OTOH we had a weim that used the kennel as his "quite place" and he would go there and take long naps.


----------

